# Freckles the foster puppy



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

So Penny got adopted today and I had planned to go out of town for the weekend. Best laid plans as they say. 
Yesterday a coworker comes to ask for help. There's a puppy male Pit Bull that's been living in the maintenance garage work site for the past two weeks and the guys have realized they cannot find him a home on their own and he hasn't had any vetting or a neuter yet. So yeah, please help? There was no resisting this cutey so I contacted the rescue group to make sure we could take him one and then I took him to the vet and then home and now he's my newest foster. He hasn't met Chester yet because he just got his vaccines so he needs a quarantine period just as a precaution. He's a darling with people though.

I'm calling him Freckles because his ears are spotted tan on white.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

So. Darn. Cute!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Adorable! :d


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

He is super cute! I bet he'll find a home quick and you'll be going away for the weekend before you know it!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

That puppy has gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... What a cutie!  Congratulations to Penny too!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

poor little guy....looks so scared right now...probably wondering why he got left......

glad he's in a good place, now.....he'll not look so scared/uncertain soon


----------



## AkCrimson (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh man, look at that face! What a heart breaker


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Aww, I want him! He has the cutest face.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

... He can come live with me....

Seriously, how does someone leave a face like that? What a sweetheart!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Something about him reminds me of Kabota. And that makes my heart ache. Poor little guy.

That little guy is way better than a trip anyway!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Cuteness overload here y'all go (use sound but don't have it on full volume)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... How cute was that!!! It made me smile big time!  He looks tired ...........


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

"I like this sunbeam, this sunbeam is my new friend"









"You said sit, I sat, now where's my treat?"









"Wee, invisible Pogo stick!"


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

He's a cutie! Glad he found his way to you.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

No wonder you couldn't say no  he looks so sweet that he must be made of sugar, DON'T LEAVE HIM OUTSIDE-----> he'll melt


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Freckles encounters a cat for the first time


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Going on walks and playing fetch and his first time playing with Chester. Freckles is quite a good boy.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Look at that handsome face.<3


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

We tested him with cats and a small dog today, he did great on both accounts. 

He rides very well in the car but he was really tuckered out after the cats, dog, kid and 4-5 new people.









Then he and Chester played for a while and body slammed each other into the floor until they were panting and happy.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .... Freckles appears to becoming a happy boy!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Dorky duo after a walk










Since what everyone who fosters and already has a dog needs is another dog, guess what showed up at my house today? Yep, another dog!! A female pit mix. I swear the dogs can read since I was wearing a pit bull rescue tee-shirt...
She's safe in a crate in my house now, but with no collar and no chip, we are not off to a good start for finding an owner.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh my! I guess you are just meant to be a "safe haven" for all the lost dogs of the world.  Hope to see a photo of her. In the meantime ... Freckles looks much happier with that smile on his face. Is it just the camera shot or is his tongue really bigger than his head? Lol! I took a pic of Eddee and Leah Lu once that made Leah Lu look microscopic!


----------



## MonteCristo (Apr 19, 2013)

Shell said:


> Dorky duo after a walk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, where does Freckles keep that tongue when he has to close his mouth?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

MonteCristo said:


> LOL, where does Freckles keep that tongue when he has to close his mouth?


Inside his giant block head  Part huge tongue + part odd angle photo


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> Oh my! I guess you are just meant to be a "safe haven" for all the lost dogs of the world.  Hope to see a photo of her. In the meantime ... Freckles looks much happier with that smile on his face. Is it just the camera shot or is his tongue really bigger than his head? Lol! I took a pic of Eddee and Leah Lu once that made Leah Lu look microscopic!


Here's the found dog:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Pretty girl! I hope her owners are looking for her.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Abbylynn said:


> Pretty girl! I hope her owners are looking for her.


She was a very sweet girl towards people. She barked at dogs but no sign of real aggression. She even seems house trained and I'm betting is on a flea/tick preventative since she had a dead tick attached and no sign of fleas. That indicates she's someones pet. 

I took her to the local humane society today. It isn't perfect but it gives her a better chance than at the very overcrowded city pound. They are "low-kill" since they never kill for space and if she's not claimed after her stray hold is up, they will temperament test and then put her up for adoption. If she fails the temperament test for some reason, I will get a call with the option to reclaim her (and pay for a spay and microchip if she's not fixed already)

It was a wild and crazy weekend at my house trying to deal with 3 dogs in a crate and rotate type situation, continual rain and everything being closed for the Kentucky Derby (it's like a holiday here)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

First trip to the big park!

































He also spent this whole afternoon playing with several dozen loud and lively elementary school children. No photos of course for privacy reasons, but he had a blast running around and getting treats and pets from all the kids. Pretty good for <6 month old puppy to handle himself with no misbehavior in a gym with ~40 kids under age 10!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Shell said:


> She was a very sweet girl towards people. She barked at dogs but no sign of real aggression. She even seems house trained and I'm betting is on a flea/tick preventative since she had a dead tick attached and no sign of fleas. That indicates she's someones pet.
> 
> I took her to the local humane society today. It isn't perfect but it gives her a better chance than at the very overcrowded city pound. They are "low-kill" since they never kill for space and if she's not claimed after her stray hold is up, they will temperament test and then put her up for adoption. If she fails the temperament test for some reason, I will get a call with the option to reclaim her (and pay for a spay and microchip if she's not fixed already)
> 
> It was a wild and crazy weekend at my house trying to deal with 3 dogs in a crate and rotate type situation, continual rain and everything being closed for the Kentucky Derby (it's like a holiday here)


I can only imagine! I have no clue how in the world I would ever be able to handle crating and rotating my four! No way!

I do hope someone claims her (the stray) or she at least gets adopted. 

Awesome about Freckles with the kids! He is a handsome puppy .... and all legs right now it seems.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like she had fun!



Shell said:


> He also spent this whole afternoon playing with several dozen loud and lively elementary school children. No photos of course for privacy reasons, but he had a blast running around and getting treats and pets from all the kids. Pretty good for <6 month old puppy to handle himself with no misbehavior in a gym with ~40 kids under age 10!


Much better than I would have done in the same situation


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

PLAYTIME!!









































































(from yesterday and today now that it got hot enough to bring out the baby pool)


----------



## Lexibelle (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh how I love the pitty smile!
I am so surprised nobody has been interested in him he is absolutely adorable, probably because he is a mean old pitty (EXTREME sarcasm)
Atleast he has a wonderful home with you in the meantime.
I am super late on commenting since I am a newbie but the video of him watching your laptop is absolutely precious!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Lexibelle said:


> Oh how I love the pitty smile!
> I am so surprised nobody has been interested in him he is absolutely adorable, probably because he is a mean old pitty (EXTREME sarcasm)
> Atleast he has a wonderful home with you in the meantime.
> I am super late on commenting since I am a newbie but the video of him watching your laptop is absolutely precious!


Aww, thanks. He's gotten lots of love from everyone he's met, we've just not had a lot of opportunities to get out and about. He had to wait for a week after his vaccines, then it was KY Derby weekend and I had a stray dog show up, last week he got to go places but then tomorrow he's getting neutered so he'll be out of commission for the weekend. 

After he's all healed up from his neuter though, we are going on a publicity spree  Gonna make appearances all over town!

We've got a pretty solid placement rate for pit bulls, the shortest I've had a foster was 1 week and the longest was 6 months. But I've had 2 different ones for 1 month each and 1 for 5 weeks so 1-3 months is sort of a goal or mid-range.


----------



## Lexibelle (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh I love to hear that y'alls placement is so high because the Pitts in Greenville just get put to sleep because we are mostly a college town and no apartments let you have them.
Such a shame because I do love the breed, I just don't think I have thick enough skin for the breed.
I don't know what i would do if someone said something rude about my dog because it was a Pitt.


----------



## Ashbury's Mom (May 17, 2013)

Such a cutie! I love the look on the other dog's face in the pic standing in the pool - it's almost like, "hey, this is mine, go get your own!" heehee 

And I love Freckle's "Adopt Me" leash. I'm going to pass that idea on


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

On the way home from his neuter yesterday.








Poor little dude has maybe 30 stitches for 3 separate incisions. One of his testicles descended into his abdomen so it was somewhat invasive to find it. He's now on crate rest for about a week and for a 5 month old puppy, is doing surprisingly well. He even let me sleep most of last night and has been tolerable today.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Poor guy. I hope he heals quick!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

He's healing up well and starting tomorrow can get back to some short leash walks. A full week of crate rest with a 5 month old puppy and minimal trouble should be an advertisement for crate training


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... He looks much better today. His Neuter Day Pic .... looked like he was pretty groggy ... like they always do!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, he's got his energy back!

We went to the park today and he got to burn some real energy for the first time in over a week. He was pulling so strong on his harness! I let him to it to get the extra exercise, he's actually pretty good on a leash over all. 

After the walk we stopped at the dog water fountain


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ..... He is so sweet! Good job on the water fountain Freckles!


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Lucky doggie and adorable! Good for you!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so glad to be back to normal exercising for Freckles and so glad to have had an extra "weekend" day due to Memorial Day holiday. 
Visiting the park today









































and not to neglect Chester, he too enjoyed the park









I do take Memorial Day seriously, my grandfather was a 3-war Marine, I have several other veteran family members and several active duty friends. So I also leave this photo to reflect upon for today


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Play with me!








Springs for legs, I swear








Still dubious of water








Gene Simmons impression








Walks with new friends (new dogs for him to meet, known dogs to me of course)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

ADOPTED!!

Here's a photo with his new "sister"


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Great to hear!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad he found a new home and has play mate.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations Freckles! ... and yourself for taking such good care of him!  He sure was a handsome boy!


----------

